# carp bait



## dale3joe (May 18, 2004)

Has anyone tried the carp bait that walmart sells. I tried 2 different types with no luck. One kind is a vanailla favored ball. It looks like a small marshmellow. The other one is strawberry favored paste that you make a ball out of. I have been seeing alot of carp on the ohio river but no bites. I dont know if the water is to cold for them to bite or what. Need some help!!!!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I used to use that stuff, never caught anything on it.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

The two best and easy carp baits are sweet corn out of a can and plain bread, with maybe some vanilla added. Very simple and very deadly for carp...... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Canned sweet corn, Canned hominy, wheaties, rye krisp crackers, night crawlers, softcraws(crayfish)....or your own home made dough balls.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

don't forget all your legume family baits too..such as fava bean, chick peas, navy bean, black eyed peas..boil them up and there ya go..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

oh....i figured we were talking on the hook type baits, not hair-rigged. but if we are talking ALL types of baits, dont for get the "nut" family, tigers, peanut, ect.

How about cat and dog food(dry or wet types)...or other veggies like green beans, potatoes....or "feedstore" baits like rangecubes, horse, cow, pig, goat, ect pellets.

Also a good one is the Goya Giant white corn(pasole sp?)...i know the east coast guys use them a lot.

Im more into the basic sweetcorn & chick peas myself......found no reason to venture past the "simple" baits.


Scott


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Heres what I do:

Some Flour, Some Cornmeal, Some Cereal Wheaties, Corn Flakes or Honey Bunches of Oats w/ Strawberrys, Garlic Powder, Ainse, Strawberry Jello, Jared Cinnamon, fry it up, roll it up, put it on. Not all of that stuff in every batch but mix it up of coarse. I tried Fruity Peebles once, looked great, but didnt catch anything.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

lol....sounds like a lot of work.....fry it up????

For a basic dough ball mix, try corn meal, add any flavor or syrup you want,...boil it for 1 min. add flavor while mixing and let cool...keep in the fridge when not in use.
Loads of options, very easy. You can add anything you like to this basic mix.

I had a very good dough ball mix i used to make and would slam the carp on it....why did i ever stop making it?......oh thats right, i found canned corn works even better and is a 100 time easier to make...lol.


Scott


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

During the summer, I'll take Drew to the local Bluegill pond, with a can or corn, throw some handfulls out, as chum, then put 1/2 a cernell on a hook, then catch all that we want. I do this w/ Drew so he has fun & I can have plenty of Live Gills in the baittank. We're both happy. But now he is gettign bored w/ that so he thnk he has to use lures every time, such as spinners, jigs, etc... That corn will get anysmall baitfish (in addition) to Carp to hit.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bryan has failed to mention that it takes him appx four years to get enough gills to fill his tank.


----------

